# Game 69: Heat @ Hawks (3/18/11 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, March 18, 2011 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mike Bibby
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I have no freaking clue which Heat team will show up in this one.

Z didnt make the trip and will once again be out.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I smell a bounce back ass whoopin.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hawks changed up their starting lineup for tonight.

Hinrich
Johnson
Smith
Horford 
Collins


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Hinrich seems to enjoy covering Wade more than anyone else in the league


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, forgot they had Kirk. Bummer.

Kill them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I almost forgot how much I hate Josh Smith's whiny face.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB for 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Bosh to start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** Damp..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Turnovers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron 33333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby plz, Chalmers sucking it up


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice airball from 3 feet from the basket, Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offense looks awful. No movement and slow. Bring Bibby in asap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team continually kills themselves with these dumb turnovers. 

4pts 5rebounds already for Damp.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Can someone please tell Bosh it's ok to go back to cutting to the basket like he was doing when the Heat were winning recently?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 J's, 2 swishes for LBJ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Chris. Take that **** strong to the rim.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal vs Zaza should be fun to watch


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Wade to Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

that was way too easy for Horford..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Even I knew he was gonna blow past for the jam...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great to see Lebron hitting that J


Bron now 5-5


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great D igniting our break


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Lebron now 6-6.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is on fire


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How do you allow yourself to get back screened in that situation?

25-21 after 1


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

He's been struggling with his shot lately.. Nice to see this


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Annoying that Marvin Williams of all people on this team is the one stroking the long J's...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mm 333!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB and 1! yes!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh's moves are terrific right now


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

And1cb1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is attacking Smith. Nice.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Magloire is such a damn freak lol


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Big Cat like get off mah **** MiKE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great D


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I ****ing love Big Cat :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice minutes so far for that non-Wade/Bron lineup and Bosh being the focal point.

This is 2 games now where its looked good. Last time we went to it was against Chicago and we had some success then as well.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Bosh in the post has looked great the last week against pretty legit opponents. Maybe we shouldn't have just planted him on the elbow for the whole year, huh?

He's now playing like the guy he was with the raptors, which is a 25/10 guy...which should scare the crap out of the East, because if he's on it, he's the best PF in the East IMO. And I'm counting Amare.

Licking my chops about a possible Bosh-Boozer matchup in the playoffs.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Watch Magloire go back to the bench full time when Z gets back, making me want to strangle Spo.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and Big Cat is what we've missed all year. TOUGHNESS and Rebounding. Just imagine the impact Haslem is going to have when he plays. When we defensive rebound, we're really tough to play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heated said:


> Watch Magloire go back to the bench full time when Z gets back, making me want to strangle Spo.


I dunno. Spo seems to rotate the centers pretty liberally. He'll go with who is getting it done. Right now that's Big Cat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great ball movement


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has always had trouble guarding Joe Johnson, especially in the post.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Holy **** Bosh with a "no layups" foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the 7ft hook!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wtf!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron really has that J working tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bron hits again. 7-7 for Lebron


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha Lebron's jumpers are so devastating that the Hawks had to call a timeout like it was a dunk.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> I dunno. Spo seems to rotate the centers pretty liberally. He'll go with who is getting it done. Right now that's Big Cat.


That wasn't the case last year.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel is an animal


AN ANIMAL


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Listen to the Heat-Bandwagon in ATL. They are louder than their own fans.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy **** Lebron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LuHBRoN


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good thing Lebron is on, Wade is so off


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah Mike


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah other Mike


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 open misses from 3 by both Miller and Bibby. Our shooters are so damn inconsistent.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Miller hit one at least. Baby steps everyone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet drive by Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good call to continue to establish Bosh down there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice play design there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats unfortunate


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Baseline ref had the call(foot was on the circle), but chickened out of making the call...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Armstrong just got there by a millisecond.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good half all round though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That was a good play though. I love when we run plays that involve both Lebron and Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-37 at the half

Really good half for the Heat. Outrebound the Hawks by 10, shoot 54%, and get nice contributions from Lebron and Bosh. Gotta keep this up for another half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good first half. If we keep up the rebounding and defense and keep moving the ball on offense we probably will win this by 30.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm very drunk and just got back for the 2nd half. lets go heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh starts off where he left off. Attacking the rim and getting to the line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ not happy with that miss :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits a homerun 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

back to back 3's by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade back 2 back 33333333333333333333s


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

a Blind person could have seen that Wade 3 and miss coming..

Lebron 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ transition trey!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

obvious travel by Lebron there. definitely caught a break on that one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When Lebron and Dwyane are hitting treys like that, and Bosh is mixing it up inside....forget about it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ouch. Mario took an elbow to the throat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 33333

Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good god Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So here we are again. Heat lead by over 20. Can we hold it?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Omg Lebron!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me Lebron, jesus christ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy ****!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 333333333333

And he's just become the youngest player in NBA history to reach 17,000 points


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HOLY ****! What an and1 by Lebron! :worthy:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OMFG Lebron

Jizz. Everywhere.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 3333333

:laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OMFG Wade hahahaha


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lebron u crazy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Joel just got served


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Lebron have taken some of the worst shots this quarter in terms of shot selection, but they're making them.

Tomorrow could be the complete opposite.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ just enjoy this absurdity while it lasts :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> LeBron to front-row fan, "Mother f-ers keep booin' me. Got to make 'em boo."


Crazy how great he is on the road.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron again :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just raining J's


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

40 in 29 minutes mg:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

pachulia u mad


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel gave Zaza a slight bump then Zaza retaliated and got the T 

Nice play Joel :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Zaza...just LOL

Get Jamaal in there to shut him up


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Send Big Kat in there to defend Joel's honor


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

A-mazing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23 in the quarter for Lebron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ha Ha at Za Za.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hope Spo lets Lebron go for 50 and finish this game off.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ZaZa


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm going to enjoy this for now, but I'm going to hate Lebron in a couple weeks when he misses heat check after heat check


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

86-57 after 3

Lebron :worthy:

Get some rest now son. You deserve it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is 2 rebounds away from his 4th straight double double.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Joel!?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What the hell Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller2Joel

Joel with the catch on the move and finish. Guy is becoming an offensive machine


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't know if I could have handled Joel making that jumper


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice dime Miller


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Quick bring Lebron back I feel the lead slipping!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh gets his 4th straight double double


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Is Joel the #1 option or something


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Jameer Nelson hits a a 3 at the buzzer to beat the Nuggets. Wanted that game to go to OT since we play Denver tomorrow.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol Boston losing 62-40 to Houston.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty crazy that the Heat could get their 3rd win in 4 games, all by over 30pts.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Pretty crazy that the Heat could get their 3rd win in 4 games, all by over 30pts.


3 solid opponents too


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Pacers 7-0 run in OT against the Bulls


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> Pacers 7-0 run in OT against the Bulls


Between the Pacers, Sixers and Knicks, the top 3 teams in the east are gonna have a dog fight on their hands in the 1st round.

Heat win 

Lebron was obviously POTG

Great all around game for the Heat. And great that we got players a lot of rest on the 1st night of a back to back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Remember when Atlanta gave their team a standing ovation when they beat us in the preseason sans Wade?

Hows my dick taste?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

"Each time Hawks coach Larry Drew called a play, Bibby immediately called out the sets to his new Heat teammates."

Lets tank for the 4th seed


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Lets tank for the 4th seed


Yeah I'm jealous of the Magic. The Hawks are clearly the easiest out of the whole East. Oh well. I hope we get the Knicks overrated overhyped arrogant buttholes.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Great night for us,

We win, Boston and Chicago loses

Knicks lose and 76ers win.

I think we have a shot at getting the 6ers in the playoffs. What do you guys think?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah I'm jealous of the Magic. The Hawks are clearly the easiest out of the whole East. Oh well. I hope we get the Knicks overrated overhyped arrogant buttholes.


The Hawks and then Chicago in the 2nd round if they stay as the 1 seed. We've only lost to Chicago by 8 combined points in 3 games and would probably be underdogs with the whole sweep thing.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> The Hawks and then Chicago in the 2nd round if they stay as the 1 seed. We've only lost to Chicago by 8 combined points in 3 games and would probably be underdogs with the whole sweep thing.


And then we'd probably sweep them -- still not scared of the baby bulls sorry.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Most satisfying was watching Jamal Crawford throw up brick after brick. A very rare sight against Miami.


----------

